# Choix d'une bibliothèque orchestral



## yagoda (Nov 28, 2021)

Bonjour.
Je me triture les méninges pour faire le choix de la constitution d'un orchestre. J'aimerais acquérir un bon orchestre symphonique qui soit un bon mix entre la qualité sonore, les possibilités d'action sur les expressions mais pas trop difficile à manier. La quadrature du cercle peut-être ? 
Je pense à BBc SO profesional (mais il n'y a pas de divisi des cordes?)
Ou prendre LASS auquel j'ajouterai des instruments solo, comme ceux de Xsample par exemple, ou d'autres . Est-ce que les manipulations entre différentes banques sont fastidieuses sinon même possible suivant le caractère propre à leur son respectif ? Se marient-elles bien entre elles ?
J'ai parcouru les discussions et je sais en partie que le choix doit être motivé par ses attentes mais c'est dur. En exposant mes éléments de projet, j'espère trouver des éléments de réponses ciblés sur mon projet. 
Cordialement


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 28, 2021)

Si vous choisissez BBCSO Pro comme premier choix d'échantillons orchestraux complet, je suis personnellement convaincu que vous serez en mesure de composer avec une qualité et une profondeur suffisantes pour les années à venir. Il offre une qualité sonore au top, beaucoup d'instruments (pour être honnête, l'absence de la flûte alto est le seul vrai manque), même les "leaders" ou d'excellents instruments solistes. Quelques inconvénients : il nécessite un ordinateur assez puissant avec suffisamment de CPU et de RAM pour exécuter un modèle complet, y compris des mixages de microphones individuels. Bien sûr, il existe des alternatives, par exemple le très complet Orchestral Tools Berlin (50% de vente) et EastWest Hollywood Orchestra OPUS (également 50%)


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 28, 2021)

Quant à mélanger et combiner des échantillons orchestraux de différentes marques, c'est certainement possible et presque tout le monde sur ce forum le fait dans une mesure plus ou moins grande. Cela demande une certaine formation, il faut être un bon auditeur, avoir quelques compétences en mixage et souvent utiliser une bonne « réverbération » est aussi indispensable pour maintenir/créer l'illusion que les différentes bibliothèques de samples sont en réalité des musiciens qui jouent dans la même pièce.


----------



## yagoda (Nov 28, 2021)

Merci pour votre réponse détaillée. Mon ordi est core I7 GHz 3,6 et 32 de ram. Cela suffirait-il ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 28, 2021)

yagoda said:


> mais il n'y a pas de divisi des cordes?


C'est correct. Mais pensez-vous que vous commencerez tout de suite à composer et à orchestrer des parties de divisi? Cela me semble être un problème un peu « académique » a priori? À moins que ce ne soit en effet un critère important pour vous bien sûr, mais même dans ce cas, une stratégie dans laquelle vous achetez une bibliothèque Divisi distincte et l'ajoutez à votre modèle est probablement la seule / la meilleure option.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 28, 2021)

yagoda said:


> Merci pour votre réponse détaillée. Mon ordi est core I7 GHz 3,6 et 32 de ram. Cela suffirait-il ?


Cela devrait certainement fonctionner! Bien sûr 32 Go, ce n'est toujours pas BEAUCOUP de mémoire pour utiliser tous les micros en même temps, pour ainsi dire…


----------



## yagoda (Nov 28, 2021)

Vous avez raison. Je vis un peu la folie des grandeurs. Mais c'était dans l'idée qu'il est conseillé sur le plan de la formation de commencer par de petits ensembles ( d'où LASS ou Xsample) pour bien maîtriser l'écriture puis d'élargir son champs de compétence à 'l'orchestration proprement dit. Mais j'ai envie déjà d'entendre ce que cela peut donner dans un ensemble plus grand, en toute modestie. Le plaisir et la formation.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.

Our language of choice here is English, as this enables us to communicate with each other. Please try to adapt and we will be more than happy to help you!


----------



## yagoda (Nov 28, 2021)

Le problème sera le même : mon anglais est mauvais. Mes questions ne seront pas claires et les réponses la même chose. Heureusement, certains d'entre vous peuvent me répondre. Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## yagoda (Nov 28, 2021)

strange. read in english but my sentence are in french. Ce n'est pas une blague


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 28, 2021)

100% d’accord avec notre Docteur Emmet


----------



## kleotessard (Nov 28, 2021)

yagoda said:


> Le problème sera le même : mon anglais est mauvais. Mes questions ne seront pas claires et les réponses la même chose. Heureusement, certains d'entre vous peuvent me répondre. Merci pour vos conseils


Bonjour et bienvenue,
Je suis français aussi et je parle très mal anglais. Mais je pense qu'il faut essayer de faire l'effort de parler anglais.
Les membres du forum sont très sympas et feront toujours l'effort d'essayer de vous comprendre et de vous aider. Et en même temps vous aller progresser.

--

Hello and welcome,
I'm French too and my English is not very good (pretty bad 😅). But I think you should to try to speak English in this forum.
The forum members are cool and will try to understand you and help you.
And you will progress in music and in english.

Kleo


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 28, 2021)

Yes, please speak in English.
It's the only way I can know if what you're saying is ban-worthy.


----------



## veranad (Nov 28, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Yes, please speak in English.
> It's the only way I can know if what you're saying is ban-worthy.



Is that a rule?

Serious question.


----------



## yagoda (Nov 28, 2021)

All right i try. I d like have a library symphonie enough good for thé sound and thé expressions but not to difficult with thé manipulation. It s a little non-sens (i believe it''s not thé good terme), difficult? Bbc spitfire studio audio or audio LASS for thé string and some other little library of woodwinds ect. But i m little afraid if there are a lot of things to do with thé manipulations. Thanks for you respons


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 28, 2021)

yagoda said:


> Vous avez raison. Je vis un peu la folie des grandeurs. Mais c'était dans l'idée qu'il est conseillé sur le plan de la formation de commencer par de petits ensembles ( d'où LASS ou Xsample) pour bien maîtriser l'écriture puis d'élargir son champs de compétence à 'l'orchestration proprement dit. Mais j'ai envie déjà d'entendre ce que cela peut donner dans un ensemble plus grand, en toute modestie. Le plaisir et la formation.


Vous pourriez également commencer avec BBCSO Core et comme ça vous concentrer sur la composition et non pas le mixage des micros pour le moment...


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 28, 2021)

veranad said:


> Is that a rule?
> 
> Serious question.


Oui


----------



## yagoda (Nov 28, 2021)

All right. But if i want buy in thé futur a version more complète there IS a upgr


Jdiggity1 said:


> Oui



ade? I ml not bé obliged to buy all thé library? I Hope be clear


----------



## Crowe (Nov 28, 2021)

Don't know why people are sad about this, not trying to communicate with people in the lingua franca of a place, or instead forcing them to speak *your* language is exceedingly rude. Common ground is key. You'll note I'm not a natural English speaker either. Cultural acceptance goes both ways <3.

Anyway.

@yagoda You may want to look into Cinematic Studio series. Their User Interface is very straightforward.

Otherwise, Orchestral Tools Berlin is the way to go, I think.


----------



## yagoda (Nov 28, 2021)

Yes but it s more expansive.And what about Spitfire studio?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 28, 2021)

yagoda said:


> Yes but it s more expansive.And what about Spitfire studio?


Spitfire Studio Core is quite limited, you would basically *have to buy Professional *to get most out of it, which is more expensive. Core is not sufficient.

Also, keep in mind, Spitfire Studio series does not have percussion.


----------



## SergeD (Nov 28, 2021)

@yagoda, Choisis la langue qui te convient, ceux pour qui cela ne convient pas n'ont qu'à poursuivre leur chemin.





__





Google Translate


Google's service, offered free of charge, instantly translates words, phrases, and web pages between English and over 100 other languages.




translate.google.com




@yagoda, Choose the language that suits you, those for whom it does not suit just have to keep going.


----------



## yagoda (Nov 28, 2021)

Crowe said:


> Spitfire Studio Core est assez limité, vous devrez essentiellement *acheter Professional * pour en tirer le meilleur parti, ce qui est plus cher. Le noyau n'est pas suffisant.
> 
> N'oubliez pas non plus que la série Spitfire Studio n'a pas de percussion.


Perhaps an alternative with bbcso professional?


----------



## yagoda (Nov 28, 2021)

SergeD said:


> @yagoda, Choisis la langue qui te convient, ceux pour qui cela ne convient pas n'ont qu'à poursuivre leur chemin.
> 
> https://translate.google.com/?tr=f&hl=fr@yagoda, Choisissez la langue qui vous convient, ceux pour qui cela ne convient pas n'ont qu'à continuer.


ôh c'est pas très important . Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que j'ai la traduction qui s affiche 😀


----------



## veranad (Nov 28, 2021)

Crowe said:


> Don't know why people are sad about this, not trying to communicate with people in the lingua franca of a place, or instead forcing them to speak *your* language is exceedingly rude. Common ground is key. You'll note I'm not a natural English speaker either. Cultural acceptance goes both ways <3.


So was Yagoda being rude when he posted his question? Seriously?

He did not feel confident enough to speak in english and asked in french instead, limiting the amount of replies he was going to get. And he got answers. What´s the problem?

Also, you are not a moderator (neither am I). This forum is about composers sharing experiences and having fun, isn´t it? 

Please do not take this reply as an attack to you.  I have read many of your posts and threads here and I value your opinion. I am sure you were trying to help. But in this case I strongly disagree with you and I definitely think Yagoda was not being rude.

By the way, english is not my mother tongue neither and neither is french. I am spanish.

---

*Edited* (I hit the enter button by accident in the middle of my reply, sorry).


----------



## BenG (Nov 28, 2021)

Cela dépend vraiment du son et du style que vous recherchez. Cela dit, mon premier choix serait la 'Cinematic Studio Series' qui est une bonne combinaison de son, de facilité d'utilisation et d'un prix raisonnable. Je vous le recommande fortement. Bienvenue sur le forum ! 
——————
It really depends on the sound and style you are after. That said, my first choice would be the 'Cinematic Studio Series' which is a good combination of sound, ease of use and a fair price. I would highly recommend it. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 28, 2021)

yagoda said:


> All right. But if i want buy in thé futur a version more complète there IS a upgr
> 
> 
> ade? I ml not bé obliged to buy all thé library? I Hope be clear


Yes, you can upgrade from BBC Core to Pro any time.


----------



## veranad (Nov 28, 2021)

SergeD said:


> @yagoda, Choisis la langue qui te convient, ceux pour qui cela ne convient pas n'ont qu'à poursuivre leur chemin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely.


----------



## Henu (Nov 28, 2021)

SergeD said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sopii helvetin hyvin. Tästä eteenpäin aletaan sitten siis tykittelemään suomeksi! Och samma på Svenska, hur som helst.


----------



## BenG (Nov 28, 2021)

Henu said:


> Sopii helvetin hyvin. Tästä eteenpäin aletaan sitten siis tykittelemään suomeksi! Och samma på Svenska, hur som helst.


Tarkalleen! Exakt!


----------



## chillbot (Nov 28, 2021)

veranad said:


> So was Yagoda being rude when he posted his question?


I don't think it was rude so much, nor were the responses asking for English. More of a miscommunication, ha.
But I'm trying to think of a situation where I would go to a French forum, hosted in France by French people, where every post was written in French, and ask a question in English...? That would be a bit odd to me.


----------



## veranad (Nov 28, 2021)

chillbot said:


> I don't think it was rude so much, nor were the responses asking for English. More of a miscommunication, ha.
> But I'm trying to think of a situation where I would go to a French forum, hosted in France by French people, where every post was written in French, and ask a question in English...? That would be a bit odd to me.


So were is VI-C hosted? Honestly, I don't know. 

The USA? I am confused then. Are all of you english over there then?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 28, 2021)

chillbot said:


> I don't think it was rude so much, nor were the responses asking for English. More of a miscommunication, ha.
> But I'm trying to think of a situation where I would go to a French forum, hosted in France by French people, where every post was written in French, and ask a question in English...? That would be a bit odd to me.


Welcome to Québec. But if I answer in french to the anglo dude, he will tell me I'm a fascist.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 28, 2021)

Je déconseille Spitfire Studio. J’ai toute la suite, en Pro, et elle est juste à côté du dossier Poubelle.
Je ne l’utilise jamais, même les cordes qui ont la réputation d’être le point fort.
Jamais réussi à les faire sonner comme je veux.
A mon avis BBCSO core est un excellent choix - je ne le possède pas mais les avis sont bons.
Orchestral Tools Berlin ou VSL sont des références mais assez chères.

Je pense que de très bonnes alternatives existent chez Cinematic Studio et Audio Imperia (je n’ai pas non plus).

Pour les cuivres & bois, j’utilise désormais Aaron Venture à 90% en attendant que les cordes sortent chez lui en 2022.

Ca ne t’aide pas beaucoup, mais bon à mon avis BBCSO Core est excellent pour 90% des usages.


----------



## yagoda (Nov 28, 2021)

Tanks for your point of vue. I don t Know Aaron ventre. Im going to se. Thanks


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 28, 2021)

yagoda said:


> Tanks for your point of vue. I don t Know Aaron ventre. Im going to se. Thanks


Ah. Well, if you ever want to do true divisi: buy Aaron Venture’s excellent instruments and make divisi (DivisiMate may help as well).


----------



## yagoda (Nov 28, 2021)

There IS so much possibilité with all library. I like very thé infinite not about some sounds. But the sensation are very...impressive😀


----------



## yagoda (Nov 28, 2021)

Oupss, a mistake. Well i like anyway thé sound raw i think . I didn t Know Infinite. Thanks


----------



## yagoda (Nov 28, 2021)

But i think there is a lot of manipulations to obtain what WE want


----------



## BenG (Nov 28, 2021)

ka00 said:


> I recall having stumbled across a French message board where people were discussing sample libraries. Can’t recall the name though.
> 
> By the way, does google translate do a decent job converting questions into English? I assume a lot of people here use that to translate their questions before posting.


As someone who is fully bilingual and works in English/French everyday, I can say that Google Translate does a great job. It will miss expressions/idioms often and miss context at times but gets it right about %90 of the time.


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 28, 2021)

ka00 said:


> By the way, does google translate do a decent job converting questions into English? I assume a lot of people here use that to translate their questions before posting.


It does an OK job. All of the translation software does just OK. And this is after all of these years. Sometimes it gets the most obvious things wrong (scratches head), but if that's all you have access to…


----------



## yagoda (Nov 28, 2021)

je pense auch 😊


----------



## cedricm (Nov 28, 2021)

Bonjour Yagoda,

A mon avis il y a encore mieux que Google Translate, bien que ce service soit aussi excellent : https://www.deepl.com/translator.

Si l'argent n'est pas un problème pour vous, toutes les recommandations précédentes sont intéressantes.

Avec *BBC Symphonic Orchestra* de Spitfire, l'intérêt est que vous pouvez procéder en trois étapes : 1. Commencez avec *BBCSO Discover*, pour être sûr que vous souhaitez bien une suite symphonique, pour 49 € ou même 0 € en remplissant un questionnaire et en vous armant de patience ;

2. Ensuite, vous pouvez passer à *BBCSO Core*, une solution déjà tout à fait professionnelle, qui complète Discover avec plus d'instruments et plus de techniques de jeu ;

3. Une fois fais le tour de Core, ce qui devrait vous prendre plusieurs mois, vous pourrez mettre à jour vers *BBCSO Pro*, si vous éprouvez la nécessité de créer vos propres mixages de micros.

A chaque fois, un prix de mise à jour vous sera proposé.
Notez qu'il n'y a pas d'urgence : il serait étonnant qu'il n'y ait pas des offres aussi intéressantes à Noël qu'au Black Friday chez Spitfire.

Une autre solution très intéressante est *Hollywood Orchestra Opus Edition* de East West.

Leur plugin, *OPUS*, est moderne et très rapide, il permet de vider facilement les mémoires tampons, ce qui, avec les pistes désactivées dans votre logiciel audio, vous permettra de minimiser les difficultés liées à la mémoire vive limitée.

De plus, il propose un logiciel innovant : *Hollywood Orchestrator*, qui simplifie l'orchestration, ou à tout le moins, est une source d'idées.

Le prix n'a jamais été aussi bas que depuis quelques jours.

Enfin, une alternative est de s'abonner un mois à leur *ComposerCloud+* (attention de ne pas prendre un engagement sur un an ! Sélectionnez le _Montlhy Plan_).

Vous aurez ainsi la possibilité d'essayer Hollywood OPUS, et en fait, toutes les bibliothèques de East West, avant un achat éventuel.

Certes, vous manquerez l'offre Black Friday, mais avec East West, on peut être sûr qu'il y aura de bonnes offres à Noël.

NB : Dans tous les cas, une connexion fibre est recommandée, sauf si vous optez pour une livraison sur SSD, ce qui coûte plus cher.


----------



## yagoda (Nov 28, 2021)

Thanks for the advise, how to procédé. But i don t like the sound of EW. I préfère Bbcso . Thanks


----------



## yagoda (Nov 28, 2021)

To proceed 😊


----------



## BenG (Nov 28, 2021)

ka00 said:


> By the way, just some ideas to take or leave, it seems like there are quite a few French speakers here, so if the mods were looking for a French deputy, there might be some nominees or volunteers. Also, there is a tag feature for threads and maybe it could be possible to tag the language of your post, if other than English, and users could enable viewing or hiding of certain language posts? Just some random ideas.


Even better it would be cool to have a translate feature on the forum itself. I believe Google has a free plug-in/custom template. Just another idea!


----------



## Tralen (Nov 28, 2021)

ka00 said:


> By the way, just some ideas to take or leave, it seems like there are quite a few French speakers here, so if the mods were looking for a French deputy, there might be some nominees or volunteers. Also, there is a tag feature for threads and maybe it could be possible to tag the language of your post, if other than English, and users could enable viewing or hiding of certain language posts? Just some random ideas.


The problem I see is that it might be exclusionary to the moderators.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Nov 28, 2021)

There are already 3 or 4 big forums in French for music composers, not sure it would add something to have one here.

This thread has completely derailed


----------



## yagoda (Nov 28, 2021)

ôh🥲


----------



## cedricm (Nov 29, 2021)

yagoda said:


> Thanks for the advise, how to procédé. But i don t like the sound of EW. I préfère Bbcso . Thanks


No problem.
It's hard to judge a samples library without trying it.
Unfortunately, it's next to always impossible since no demo versions are available.
It would be great, even if to limit download volume and piracy, only a small subset could be tested, for a limited amount of time.
At the very least, a 30-day money back guarantee should be the norm.


----------



## yagoda (Nov 29, 2021)

yes. You are right.


----------

